
Show HN: King of the Sidewalk – Pimping Chris Ride-On Car Part 2 - AnnoyingSwede
http://ihackshit.com/blog/?p=215
======
AnnoyingSwede
I will add some pictures of my lathe, mill and welder when i get home. For
now, enjoy this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-Ro9VqLwfU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-Ro9VqLwfU)

